# 

## serg1975

.  
     -        -, :    Vkontakte.ru, Odnoklassniki.ru ()  Connect.ua,        -   .     ,   1    . 
   ,              1    ,           . 
          .  .,         .           . ,       ,                  . 
 ,   ,              .    ,   ,          ,    ,          ,    . 
       :   ,            ,          ,   - .           ., .  .,            . 
,    17   23.00              .          . 
  2009                  .  
: dozor.kharkov.ua

----------


## RAMM

1   ?
..

----------


## aneisha

,   ,       -.
,   ,     .

----------


## 23q

...

----------


## serg1975

,    ,      , ......

----------


## nickeler

,     2 ?
 .  
 ,       .

----------


## serg1975

!!     ,       
proIT // 28.01.2010  
  ,     Odnoklassniki.ru  Vkontakte.ru,    -        1  2010 .,  ,  .  
,   -   ,    -  .  
      ,       ,      .  
    , -   .   
,       ,      ,    1    -    Vkontakte.ru, Odnoklassniki.ru.

----------


## Olio

!      ,           . , !

----------


## Mihey

+1 !     ,   ...

----------


## 23q

,      ,       ?)))

----------


## art_b

...

----------


## 23q

,   ,     ...,     ,     ,  ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>   ,     Odnoklassniki.ru  Vkontakte.ru,...    1  2010 .,  ,  .
> ...

   ...

----------


## nevodka



----------


## Cveha

,   .      .       .    - -         ,        .  
        )))

----------


## Enter

globalist.     23 .   27    ""    http://vlasti.net/news/75344 http://dozor.kharkov.ua/vlast/media/1053845.html. 
     "".     ,   ,  ,   .  ,    ,        ,     "",      .

----------


## sharasha

!   ,         ))))
   , ! ׳ )))

----------


## Meladon

,  . 
  ,          ,   Dr. Web Security Space, Dr. Web Enterprise Suite  . 
                 ,

----------


## Enter



----------


## Enter



----------

